# Shaq took a ride in my Honda!!!



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

_Hey, I was at Scottsdale Fashion Square yesterday and ran into Shaq. I was with my girlfriend and we were driving to the mall when i saw Shaq's enormous black truck. We followed him into an office complex and asked to take a picture with him. He said we could as long as I gave him a ride. So after taking pics he hopped in the car and I drove him to the Grand Lux. Pretty sweet._


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

classic.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Hahah that's awesome. He held you. Hahaha


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

so awesome lol


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Lmao you like a little kid next to him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

duma, you're vietnamese huh? the name makes sense now.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Very cool! Did you get a chance to talk any hoops?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Thats one of those stories where if you didn't have pictures, I would call bull-****, but man...thats classic. Shaq is a class act.

DuMa, Shaq is MUCH bigger in person than he is on tv, huh?


----------



## kwyjibo (Dec 28, 2003)

next thing you know he'll have you driving him to the airport.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

No ****, that's awesome.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sandals??????


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Sandals??????


its better than what shaq was wearing


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

As much as I dont like Shaq, he is a nice, personable dude. Pretty sweet that you got to hang out with him for a bit.


Oh yea, I kind of want to make out with your girlfriend.


----------



## kwyjibo (Dec 28, 2003)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 259 (5 members and *254 guests*) 
:eek8:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kwyjibo said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 259 (5 members and *254 guests*)
> :eek8:


Well thats just god damn crazy.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> As much as I dont like Shaq, he is a nice, personable dude. Pretty sweet that you got to hang out with him for a bit.
> 
> 
> *Oh yea, I kind of want to make out with your girlfriend.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's pretty ****ing sweet, yo.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You have just earned your way into the elite club my friend. You are now a cool person on BBF.com!

Shaq is an awesome guy.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kwyjibo said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 259 (5 members and *254 guests*)
> :eek8:


Yeah, we have a lot of "LinkBacks" from other places on this thread. (LinkBack means other people use the url of this thread on their websites, blogs, forums etc.)

If you happened to discover this place. YOU ARE HERE TO STAY, forever.


----------



## kwyjibo (Dec 28, 2003)

^ Well, reps to Duma if this thread brings new blood to the board.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I dont like Shaq, he is a nice, personable dude. Pretty sweet that you got to hang out with him for a bit.
> ...


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

your gf is hot.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Why would Shaq need a ride if he had his own car?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Why would Shaq need a ride if he had his own car?


what, does shaq always carry a spare car around with him all the time? does he fold it up and put it in his pocket? haha


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow that's awesome Duma, thanks for sharing (picture of your girlfriend)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That's awesome. I'm surprised that Shaq could fit into a Honda though...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

DuMa said:


> its better than what shaq was wearing



*sends to tabloid sites*


tommorow:

SHAQ'S NEW LOVE INTEREST!?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That is the definition of a down-to-earth superstar


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, what are the chances, you are one lucky dude, lol.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Awesome, dude! This definitely immortalizes you on this site. And yeah, with all due respect, your girlfriend is easy on the eyes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats awesome, and your g/f isn't bad looking either.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i didnt know shaq had that many tattoos on his arm. cant see it on TV i guess


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

afobisme said:


> what, does shaq always carry a spare car around with him all the time? does he fold it up and put it in his pocket? haha



"I was with my girlfriend and we were driving to the mall when i saw Shaq's enormous black truck. "


???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq is so cool. You may not like him on the basketball court. But there's too many incidents like this where it's hard to ignore he'd probably be a lot of fun to be around.

I hope he's interested in staying around basketball in some capacity after he retires. He'd make a funny TNT studio guy, hint, hint. He could come in on the days Magic isn't in.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Yea, if you followed him in his black truck, why did he need a ride?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He obviously didn't need a ride.  He was just having fun. It probably saved him some walking from where his car was parked, but that's it. I think he was just being nice.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

wow thats awesome... better keep an eye on ur gf, isn't shaq divorced now?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I dont like Shaq, he is a nice, personable dude. Pretty sweet that you got to hang out with him for a bit.
> ...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

He was going to be eating at a restaurant and his truck was too big to park in their small compacted lots. so he parked a block away and asked me for a ride.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

What an awesome story to tell your friends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's awesome. Shaq is definitely one of a kind.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow thats pretty cool


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to give Shaq props, pretty cool.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate to admit that my hate for Shaq has all but dried up lately. Watching him hustle today and fly into the stands for a loose ball, and just being cool and down to earth is starting to make me lighten my stance towards him.

It's finally happened...


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Why did your girlfriend sit on the backseat? You shouldve made Shaq sit back there and let the woman sit in the frontseat, how rude...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This was the best, thanks for sharing that with all of us basketball/shaq fans. Shaq is one of the most personable NBA stars of all time. Nobody in the league today compares to him, as far as a great personality goes.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Shaq is a class act both on and off the court


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice pics but it pains me, your gf looks like my ex.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, this is an once in a lifetime type thing. Very cool man.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW thats classic. Damn I want to meet Shaq.

You know what I want the Suns to make the playoffs and not just make it but play the Lakers first round and beat them.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Whoa! And I thought meeting Jin was cool!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Crazy! Thanks for sharing this. 

Just looking at those photos and the weather you have there makes me feel very... ****, I want to live in the US so badly .

Lucky guy, Shaq seems like a cool dude to hang with.

peace


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Lets hope Kobe does the same thing one day.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

compsciguy78 said:


> Lets hope Kobe does the same thing one day.


well then i'd have to keep my gf at home then.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

that is awesome thats why shaq is so great. wat other big name superstar would do this kinda thing? exactly nobody!!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Ha, awesome.


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

That's badass man! shaq needs to get his *** to the bay area and take a ride in my Metro


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow, thats just great!

Stuff like this and things in the past that really does show how likable Shaq is off the court. 

I cant believe he fitted in a prelude, I've been in of those and its perfect for 6 footers but a 7 foot 300 pound guy? Was it lowered already before he got in? hehe

maybe you should of cut out the bits where ur gf is on it, this the internet, I hope she didnt mind you basically showing her pics everywhere hehe, but hey a photo with Shaq is good stuff.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

awesome, just awesome


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn that's ****ing awesome... I would be content for life!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

that is crazy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shaq is hilarious. Guess he wont be driving a lamborghini after all


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Your story made it to NBA.com Power Rankings

Check out the Suns and there is a link to your photos...

The author of Power Rankings must read this forum, otherwise I don't know how he found those photos.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^true..i just checked...but it goes to your Honda forum and not BBF!!! No press for us!!


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

That is pretty great stuff.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Duma is lying, no doubt that it happend, but it originated from this forum:
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=2245539&page=1

Duma, why are you trying to pass this story as your own? I just PMd the threadstarter at the Honda Tech Forum and he said he is not you on this board. SMH @ you trying to get some efame on this board.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

HallOfFamer said:


> Duma is lying, no doubt that it happend, but it originated from this forum:
> http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=2245539&page=1
> 
> Duma, why are you trying to pass this story as your own? I just PMd the threadstarter at the Honda Tech Forum and he said he is not you on this board. SMH @ you trying to get some efame on this board.


pwnt

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


thats pretty sad



and the gf is not hot FYI.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ouch...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

duma could've easily said dude its not me but he enjoyed the attention.


sad life man. 

gf is not hot btw


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow Duma thats pretty sad


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys should've known that from the start. Why would he have the paragraph in italics unless he had copied it from somewhere? And who starts a thread with "Hey,"?

I didn't want to be the first to call BS, but I figured as much.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is a sad sad day for BBB...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

hahaha i never actually said it was me. nor did i continue to lead anyone to believe it was me :lol: 

oh well as soon as i saw it on NBA.com, i was beginning to wonder if you guys would ever figure it out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well your run is over. Thread closed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pathetic. I thought it was odd Shaq would ride with a racist.


----------

